# Dateien mit eclipse importieren



## flosi (21. Sep 2006)

Hi,
also, ich habe gerade neu angefangen java zu erlernen und habe als Entw.umgebung eclipse. Ich habe nun folgendes Problem:
Ich habe ein Haufen java-Beispiel-Anwendungsdateien (.java) , die ich gerne mit eclipse ausführen würde;  ich weiss nur noch nicht, wie ich diese Dateien am effektivsten importiere, wie ich ein Projekt dafür erstellen soll.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, wie kann ich diese Dateien am besten unter Eclipse ausführen?
Viele Grüsse


----------



## alehandro (21. Sep 2006)

z.B.
1. neues Projekt erstellen
2. Im tree-View auf das Projekt linke Taste "Importieren" auswählen. 
3. Dateisystem auswählen
4. auswählen was alles importiert werden soll.


----------



## flosi (21. Sep 2006)

*hier stand vorläufig mist*


----------

